# Closest Wyndham resort to Niagara Falls??



## snickers104 (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the closest Wyndham resort....or any resort that is close?


----------



## cassvilleokie (Oct 28, 2013)

the new one coming on line in toronto, some time after first of the year.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Oct 28, 2013)

but for the others  GREAT WOLF LODGE, using wyndham points use the Wyndham Garden Falls view (canada side)


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 28, 2013)

In the meantime, I think the Poconos, Bentley Brook or Smuggs.


----------



## cyseitz (Oct 28, 2013)

cassvilleokie said:


> but for the others  GREAT WOLF LODGE, using wyndham points use the Wyndham Garden Falls view (canada side)



Is this done through RCI?  I have heard so many great things about the Great Wold Lodges.  I'd love to stay in one sometime.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Oct 28, 2013)

It is A LONG DRIVE from the Poconos, Bentley Brook, or Smuggs to Niagra Falls.  It takes almost all day to drive from Buffalo to Bentley Brook.


----------



## momeason (Oct 28, 2013)

Victorian Villas in Niagara on the Lake is lovely. Very limited access.
Lovely unit, beautiful town. Close to the Falls in Canada. We loved it. The town is full of bed and breakfasts. 16 wineries nearby and a great theatre with 3-4 simultaneous plays April-October.
We loved it. Can you tell? We were there May, 2012


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 28, 2013)

mnmrsjjp said:


> It is A LONG DRIVE from the Poconos, Bentley Brook, or Smuggs to Niagra Falls.  It takes almost all day to drive from Buffalo to Bentley Brook.



Understood, but the OP asked what Wyndham resort was closest to Niagara.


----------

